# 2014 Cruze Transmission Problem



## gunin4cer (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a 2014 Cruze with A/T with 4,500 miles. On two separate occasions while driving the transmission loses all forward gears, I stop and still get reverse. After shutting the car off and letting it sit, I then get Drive and all forward gears. The second time it happened, I had the vehicle towed to the dealer. Of course when the car got to the dealership it had all forward gears. It didn't kick any trouble codes. the dealership had the car for three days, put 1 mile on it and was given the dreaded "unable to replicate customer complaint" slip. Has anyone had a similar transmission issue like this?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

none here man. I had a ex that had transmission problems in her new corolla, they kept telling us the same thing "unable to replicate." They didn't see the issue until I told the mechanic to drive the car for a week to and from his work etc as if he would normally drive his own car. Dude called three days later saying "yup it happened to me."


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Intermittent problems are very hard to troubleshoot. I think Ger8mm has the only real solution to get the dealership to find and fix the problem.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had that problem in a Hyundai Excel, and my 2004 Subaru Forrester Turbo did it, simply fell out of any gear. Horrible unsafe feeling which must be computer related. The CRUZE transmission seems unresponsive yet solid.


----------



## gunin4cer (Sep 28, 2014)

thanks for the responses..I was willing to and told them to drive the car, but the dealership here in N.Y. (Sunrise Chevrolet) put less than 1 mile on it. I've dealt with them before with other vehicles. The service department is the worst.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

How can they say unable to replicate when they didn't even try to replicate. Some dealers are so annoying.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> How can they say unable to replicate when they didn't even try to replicate. Some dealers are so annoying.


"We tested the car at 70 MPH and heard nothing."

OK, you put 6 miles on my car. The closest highway is 3 miles, and the speed limit is 55 MPH. How exactly did you manage that?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> "We tested the car at 70 MPH and heard nothing."
> 
> OK, you put 6 miles on my car. The closest highway is 3 miles, and the speed limit is 55 MPH. How exactly did you manage that?


At least that was a change in miles mine is "In 32,180 / 32,180 Out". I'm like did you put it on Dolly's and push it by hand through the auto washer to make sure it didn't roll over or was the odo tampered with?


----------



## Cruzelady (Jul 9, 2015)

*Cruzelady*

I had a similar problem. At 11,000 miles when I put the car in forward, drove 50 feet, and there was a grinding noise, and the car stalled. I let it sit idling for a few minutes, put it in drive, and got another 150 feet when the the grinding noise and stall recurred. My husband drove it, and this happened to him. I called the dealership, and they sent out a technician. He drove the car, and the same thing happened to him twice. His response was, "Something is really screwed up on this car. It feels and sounds like the transmission." The car was towed to the dealership where they had it for almost a week before they could look at it. When the service rep. drove the car, it was fine. He asked us to come in today and drive it. It runs perfectly and shifts smoothly. The service rep. stated that they can find neither error codes nor duplicate the grinding and stalling. We are all stumped and concerned about a recurrence of the problem. Was your dealership ever able to diagnose the problem? Were you able to get this problem resolved? We are going to ask the dealer to open a case with Chevy in case the problem has not fully resolved itself.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I would suggest that you open the case with GM yourself also (see the toll free number in the back of your owner's manual). In addition, PM the Chevy Customer Care member here and give them your VIN number, name/address of the dealership, and details of the problem. I'd be leery of the "Service Rep" at this dealership, if he/she is going against what the technician claims, I'd be wondering how/if the case they opened with GM would read.


----------



## I_am_boots (Jul 14, 2018)

Another thing you can do is keep accurate records and if the problem continues to go unfixed, take them to arbitration for selling you a lemon.


----------

